# Bear Jr’s Wife’s Turn



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2022)

*Bear Jr’s Wife’s Turn*​


OK guys, I had to show you this.
Bear Jr has been taking his #1 Employee “Brian” with him lately for Catfish, and they’ve been catching them like crazy!!
They got 12 one day, 7 another day, and all that came after he went with a Guide on the Susquehanna, and they caught 36 Flatheads, and a bunch of them were in the 30 pound range.
We never fished the Susquehanna before, and it is known to be full of big rocks, and he wanted to learn what he could about the Susky & these strange New Giant Catfish spreading out over Pennsylvania waters.
So this time Bethany wanted to go for Catfish!
They left about Noon yesterday, and got back a little after dark.
Only one Flathead was caught, and when it hit Bear Jr told Bethany to grab the rod & take charge. It fought pretty hard for Bethany, but she gritted her teeth & stayed with it right up to the boat, and Bear Jr lifted it on board. It was about 37” long & 28 pounds.

That Fish ended up the only one they caught all day.
Bethany could only hold it up that one way, so she asked Bear Jr to hold it up for a couple other Pics.

Believe it or not, I try not to flood the Forum with non-cooking posts & Pics, but I try to only post exceptionally interesting ones that I figure you guys will enjoy.
I figured you guys would get a kick out of Bethany making believe she’s not struggling, holding up that Brute of a Catfish!


Thanks Guys,

Bear

Bethany after the Catch!   Susquehanna River in the background:







Bear Jr helping her show her catch:






One more view:


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 25, 2022)

That's a monster.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 25, 2022)

When you are married to your fishing partner you get to go fishing a lot more often. Nice catch! RAY


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 25, 2022)

Wow, that is one giant cat fish.  Congratulations to Bethany


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 25, 2022)

Huge fish ! That's a great catch . Now she needs to make a Catfish cake the same size !


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 25, 2022)

WOW!  That is a nice one! Congrats to her. 
No worries on the non-cooking posts. Thats why we got the sub-threads. We all like to brag on our kids and etc a little. 
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2022)

Flathead catfish are deeeeelicious! Big or small...does not change the quality of the Meat. And you can eat the entire fish. The belly is the BEST! Don't throw that belly away!


----------



## normanaj (Sep 25, 2022)

Sweet!


----------



## tbern (Sep 25, 2022)

Awesome looking fish, congrats!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 25, 2022)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing that!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 25, 2022)

Man that’s a whopper!! I really enjoy catfishing and always love seeing posts of a good fishing trip!!


----------



## clifish (Sep 25, 2022)

WOW,  what a huge cat,  nice catch Bethany!  Keep posting this kind of stuff Bear,  we love it!


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 25, 2022)

That's one huge fish!  Nice catch Bethany.  Very impressive.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 26, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Flathead catfish are deeeeelicious! Big or small...does not change the quality of the Meat. And you can eat the entire fish. The belly is the BEST! Don't throw that belly away!


Absolutely!! And the belly is my favorite part...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 26, 2022)

That's a nice fish and some mighty fine eating, John. The coloration is interesting in that the ones I see from here are more on the green side...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice catch!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice fish , might have to give the susquehanna another shot, not sure if those monsters are up this way though


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That's a monster.


Thank You SHS !!
And For the Like.

Bear



sawhorseray said:


> When you are married to your fishing partner you get to go fishing a lot more often. Nice catch! RAY


Thank You Ray!!
Yup, I think that was a "Pre-qualification", Since we used to take Mrs Bear with us when Bear Jr was just a Cub.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2022)

Wow!  That's a big Flattie!
Even for us Southerners, that's a great fish.
Congrats to the Missus.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 26, 2022)

Fun
This non cooking /smoking thread might be the precursor for another thread?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Wow, that is one giant cat fish.  Congratulations to Bethany


Thank You!!
Appreciate That!

Bear


chopsaw said:


> Huge fish ! That's a great catch . Now she needs to make a Catfish cake the same size !


Thank You Rich!!
LOL---I'm sure if one of their friends asked for one for a Kid's BD, she'd make one!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 26, 2022)

Bear, Nice fish!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 27, 2022)

Holy Smokes!

Since I was a kid we were catching them in the Monongahela River, but not that big.  Since the steel mills have left and the rivers have cleared up,  the catfish have been getting bigger and bigger.  I  have seen pictures of some as big as 36 to 40 inches.  Isn't nature wonderful?

Congratulations,

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Flathead catfish are deeeeelicious! Big or small...does not change the quality of the Meat. And you can eat the entire fish. The belly is the BEST! Don't throw that belly away!


Thank You Inda!
Appreciate that!

Bear


JLeonard said:


> WOW!  That is a nice one! Congrats to her.
> No worries on the non-cooking posts. Thats why we got the sub-threads. We all like to brag on our kids and etc a little.
> Jim


Thank You Jim!!
I know, but I know I do more than my share of bragging about him, but I don't know what I'd do without the things he does around here for us.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2022)

WOW!!  Now that's a real beauty!!
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2022)

Awesome way to go Bethany. Hey, I'll bring some corn bread to go with it.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Sweet!


Thank You Norm!!
And for the Like.

Bear



tbern said:


> Awesome looking fish, congrats!!


Thanks a Bunch, tbern!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's awesome! Thanks for sharing that!
> 
> Ryan


Thank You Ryan!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



jcam222 said:


> Man that’s a whopper!! I really enjoy catfishing and always love seeing posts of a good fishing trip!!



Thank You Neighbor!!
He has a lot of Great trips lately, with Shad, Smallmouths, and now Flatheads.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 29, 2022)

First off Bear, I for one love all the posts you and others do, that are about what we do when not smoking/cooking. That is life.
Now that is one beauty of a catfish, all I have seen up here is shorter dark cats, and I have never had one. Now I have had salt water ones also called Wolffish ( ugly thing ) they are very sweet taste and great for deep fried fish and chips 

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> That's one huge fish!  Nice catch Bethany.  Very impressive.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank You Mike!!
LOL---LJ said Bethany was funny; She dropped that Catfish in the boat, so she was talking to it, and apologizing to it until they got it back in the water
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



clifish said:


> WOW,  what a huge cat,  nice catch Bethany!  Keep posting this kind of stuff Bear,  we love it!


Thank You Cliff!!
I'm glad you enjoyed it.
And Thanks for the like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Now I have had salt water ones also called Wolffish ( ugly thing ) they are very sweet taste and great for deep fried fish and chips
> 
> David


I found those interesting, as I'd never heard of them before.
Sounds similar to Ling cod when I fished the Pacific from CA to AK.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Very nice!



Thank You Steve!!
And For the Like.

Bear



GonnaSmoke said:


> That's a nice fish and some mighty fine eating, John. The coloration is interesting in that the ones I see from here are more on the green side...


Thank You Charles!!
The ones I see around here seem to run mostly in a yellowish Green.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Nice fish , might have to give the susquehanna another shot, not sure if those monsters are up this way though


Thanks Jim!!
I checked with Bear Jr (AKA "LJ"), and he said they've been catching the Flatheads between Conowingo and Harrisburg, and the Smallmouth Bass from Harrisburg and Lancaster, up the Susky, and right on up the Northeast Branch until you run out of river.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nice catch!


Thank You Brian!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


chilerelleno said:


> Wow!  That's a big Flattie!
> Even for us Southerners, that's a great fish.
> Congrats to the Missus.


Thanks John!!
All my life, I've been catching Catties that were at best about 20" (Channel Cats), and Bullheads that are usually under 16" long. And I'd see these guys from the South Noodling these monsters from the deep. Now we finally got those big guys up here, and since they've been here a few years, it looks like they're here to stay. Too late for me, but a lot of PA guys are in for some fun, including Bear Jr, in the coming years.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 30, 2022)

Here mine today.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 1, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I found those interesting, as I'd never heard of them before.
> Sounds similar to Ling cod when I fished the Pacific from CA to AK.



Chili there are a few different types of Wolffish, but this is the type along the Atlantic coast. I have never caught one but have eaten it as deep fried Fish and Chips, very good, but still ugly, lol

David


Is wolffish good to eat? The lean, pearly white flesh of the wolffish has a firm texture and a mild, sweet flavor, sometimes likened to lobster. The meat has a flake similar to cod's but not as large. Wolffish skin is edible, but since there are no scales, this species cannot be kosher.






How big can a wolffish get?









wolffish, any of five species of large long-bodied fishes of the family Anarhichadidae (order Perciformes), found in northern Atlantic and Pacific waters. The largest species may grow to a length of about *2.3 metres (7.5 feet)*.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Chili there are a few different types of Wolffish, but this is the type along the Atlantic coast. I have never caught one but have eaten it as deep fried Fish and Chips, very good, but still ugly, lol
> 
> David
> 
> ...



When I ws snorkeling in Hawaii, I ran into something looking like that, but since it was long, I thought it was some type of Moray Eel, but now that I see the ugly mug on that Wolfish, I think it might have been one of those. It's ugly head was sticking out of a hole in the Coral, so I didn't stick around long.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> First off Bear, I for one love all the posts you and others do, that are about what we do when not smoking/cooking. That is life.
> Now that is one beauty of a catfish, all I have seen up here is shorter dark cats, and I have never had one. Now I have had salt water ones also called Wolffish ( ugly thing ) they are very sweet taste and great for deep fried fish and chips
> 
> David


Thank You David!!
It's very nice to be appreciated by so many nice Peeps on this forum!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Fueling Around said:


> Fun
> This non cooking /smoking thread might be the precursor for another thread?


Sure, if you'd like.  Any particular subject you'd prefer?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 2, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> When I ws snorkeling in Hawaii, I ran into something looking like that, but since it was long, I thought it was some type of Moray Eel, but now that I see the ugly mug on that Wolfish, I think it might have been one of those. It's ugly head was sticking out of a hole in the Coral, so I didn't stick around long.
> 
> Bear



Sorry did not mean to take away from the story of Bear Jr and Bethany's fishing trip and the great Cat fish she caught.


Bear in the pacific waters and here there are Wolf eels that are from the same family of the Wolf Fish, look very close to that. I snorkel some and would not shove my hand into a hole because of them and lobster, lol.

The *Atlantic wolffish* (_Anarhichas lupus_), also known as the *seawolf*, *Atlantic catfish*, *ocean catfish*, *devil fish*, *wolf eel* (the common name for its Pacific relative), *woof* or *sea cat*, is a marine fish of the wolffish family Anarhichadidae, native to the North Atlantic Ocean. The numbers of the Atlantic wolffish in US waters are rapidly being depleted, most likely due to overfishing and bycatch, and it is currently a Species of Concern according to the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's National Marine Fisheries Service.[3]

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Nice fish!


Thank You CM!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



BandCollector said:


> Holy Smokes!
> 
> Since I was a kid we were catching them in the Monongahela River, but not that big.  Since the steel mills have left and the rivers have cleared up,  the catfish have been getting bigger and bigger.  I  have seen pictures of some as big as 36 to 40 inches.  Isn't nature wonderful?
> 
> ...


Thank You John!!
We were on a Riverboat there, years ago for a Wedding Reception.
I guess I should have had my Heavy Tackle with me to do some Trolling on the Monongahela!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Oct 3, 2022)

Bear if you don't mind me asking, what was the cost for Jr with the guide on the Susky?  I would love to do that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> Bear if you don't mind me asking, what was the cost for Jr with the guide on the Susky?  I would love to do that.


Howdy clifish,
Long story:
He was going to go last year, with a different guide, but he saw him on a fishing forum, and he was a Big Time "Anti-vaxxer". Then that guy got Covid, and died. 
So he found this guy, and saw him a couple times on the river. This one guy was catching Flatheads like crazy, and nobody else was catching any, so he hooked up with him for $300 for the 2 of them (Bear Jr & Bethany). That was for Noon until Dark.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Oct 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Howdy clifish,
> Long story:
> He was going to go last year, with a different guide, but he saw him on a fishing forum, and he was a Big Time "Anti-vaxxer". Then that guy got Covid, and died.
> So he found this guy, and saw him a couple times on the river. This one guy was catching Flatheads like crazy, and nobody else was catching any, so he hooked up with him for $300 for the 2 of them (Bear Jr & Bethany). That was for Noon until Dark.
> ...


Thanks that is much cheaper than the 5 hour charters we take out of Montauk that costs $700


----------



## zwiller (Oct 3, 2022)

Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.  This is REALLY big deal and EVERYONE talking about it.  Appears to be going viral/national.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks that is much cheaper than the 5 hour charters we take out of Montauk that costs $700


Yeah, a few months ago he paid for a guide for Smallmouth Bass in the Susquehanna (farther south), and it was Bear Jr & Bethany for 5 hours (Noon to 5 for $175). They caught 62 Smallmouth Bass, and Bear Jr learned a good section of that River.
His boat doesn't have much trouble with rocks, but it's still nice to know where some of them are.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Oct 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, a few months ago he paid for a guide for Smallmouth Bass in the Susquehanna (farther south), and it was Bear Jr & Bethany for 5 hours (Noon to 5 for $175). They caught 62 Smallmouth Bass, and Bear Jr learned a good section of that River.
> His boat doesn't have much trouble with rocks, but it's still nice to know where some of them are.
> 
> Bear


We just sold the boat so need someone to take us out...lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.  This is REALLY big deal and EVERYONE talking about it.  Appears to be going viral/national.




I sent that YouTube about the guys getting busted to Bear Jr.
He gets on those Fishing forums. Below is his reply to me:
*"Yup.  Those guys won millions in the last couple years. 
The funny part about it is… They would have won that tournament without cheating."*

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> WOW!!  Now that's a real beauty!!
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome way to go Bethany. Hey, I'll bring some corn bread to go with it.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Oct 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I sent that YouTube about the guys getting busted to Bear Jr.
> He gets on those Fishing forums. Below is his reply to me:
> *"Yup.  Those guys won millions in the last couple years.
> The funny part about it is… They would have won that tournament without cheating."*
> ...


Don't really follow it that close it but apparently these guys were 2x heavier than 2nd place and have been like that for some time.  Rumors about it for years I guess.  Surprising how much reaction there is to this.  Many want these guys to do time in prison.  A bit extreme to me.  Banned for tourney's, return prizes, etc for sure.   OMG some funny stuff tho.  Local fish place has new special...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Here mine today.
> 
> View attachment 644763



That's another Nice Catty, Brian!!
I wish I could catch a few of those Beauties!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That's another Nice Catty, Brian!!
> I wish I could catch a few of those Beauties!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


I went to go yesterday.  They closed my boat ramp for 6 months for upgrades went to try a private one from a friend of mine.  Water so low there was no way and my 25+ yo jeep messed up on ramp.  Lucky got home.  I so need a newer truck so bad but just can't swing it now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I went to go yesterday.  They closed my boat ramp for 6 months for upgrades went to try a private one from a friend of mine.  Water so low there was no way and my 25+ yo jeep messed up on ramp.  Lucky got home.  I so need a newer truck so bad but just can't swing it now.



Yup, Lately Bear Jr is having all kinds of fun catching Shad, Smallmouths, and now Flatheads.
My fun days are over now, but I still get to watch his successes.
If I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:
I went to go yesterday. They closed my boat ramp for 6 months for upgrades went to try a private one from a friend of mine. Water so low there was no way and my 25+ yo jeep messed up on ramp. Lucky got home. I so need a newer truck so bad but just can't swing it now.

Yup, Lately Bear Jr is having all kinds of fun catching Shad, Smallmouths, and now Flatheads.


Bearcarver said:


> My fun days are over now, but I still get to watch his successes.
> If I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!
> 
> Bear



I know exactly how you feel.
When I was younger, I bought a 16' Fiber "Skeeter" Bassboat(Smoke Gray & Teal). Didn't use it much, because I found out it was a hole in the water to throw money into. I never made the money Bear Jr makes, so I now live through him. It's not the same, but I get a lot of enjoyment seeing him & his buddies catching fish like crazy, and having lots of Fun!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Oct 11, 2022)

Hey Bear this is the albino channel cat in my pond,  bought it at about 4"  now probably 36".  Those lily pads are probably 8" across.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> Hey Bear this is the albino channel cat in my pond,  bought it at about 4"  now probably 36".  Those lily pads are probably 8" across.
> View attachment 645743


Cool !!
It's nice having some special fish in your pond.
Years ago Bear Jr bought & stocked 50 Rainbow Trout (8")  to add to the 20 or so various Trout he had already put in. Hand-feeding them took them all to 2' long in just a few years. We had them for a couple more years, and all of a sudden they all disappeared----No bodies or anything, just gone!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Oct 12, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Cool !!
> It's nice having some special fish in your pond.
> Years ago Bear Jr bought & stocked 50 Rainbow Trout (8")  to add to the 20 or so various Trout he had already put in. Hand-feeding them took them all to 2' long in just a few years. We had them for a couple more years, and all of a sudden they all disappeared----No bodies or anything, just gone!!
> 
> Bear


Black bears or sneaky fisherman?


----------

